# Mamie et garde du bébé



## petitefleur (25 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour,
je vais être mamie😀, mon fils  voudrais que je garde bébé mais je ne veux rien lui demandé financièrement, nous allons faire un contrat avec un minimum d'heures
 ils vont avoir droit à 314 euros par la caf et je voudrai établir ma mensualisation sur ce montant mais je ne sais pas comment faire ? 
de même pour celle qui sont dans mon cas comment faites-vous pour les indemnités entretien, les congés payés.
Merci de me faire partager votre expériences  ça va m'éclairer un peu.


----------



## kikine (25 Octobre 2022)

coucou
alors il faut savoir qu'ils auront toujours 15% a leur charge donc il faut que tu rajoute 15% sur les 314€  sinon ils auront - de la caf ce serait dommage pour toi
bon pour cela il faut prendre le calcul à l'envers
donc 314 X 12 = 3768 /52 semaines = 72.46€ par semaine tu n'as plus qu'a diviser par le nbre d'heure semaine pour avoir le taux horaire


----------



## petitefleur (25 Octobre 2022)

Merci pour ta réponse
donc il faudrait que je fasse le contrat sur une année complète pour que les congés soit inclut c'est bien ça !
 et j'avais pensé à 20h semaines donc quel serait le calcul ( je suis désoler mais donc 314 +15% = 361.10 il faut calculer sur cette somme)


----------



## kikine (25 Octobre 2022)

yep
361.10 x12 = 4333.2 / 52 = 83.33 /20 = 4.16 net de l'heure (j'ai plus les taux de conversion en brut dans la tête)


----------



## Nanou91 (25 Octobre 2022)

Je suis exactement dans le même cas.
Ma belle-fille a droit à 314,24 euros par mois.
On a mensualisé sur : 100h par mois à  4.75 euros bruts = 475 €
Ça fait 371,07 euros net à déclarer à Pajemploi.
Moins 15% qui reste à la charge du PE = 315,40 € donc elle a les 314,24 euros de CMG
Ensuite : Je ne compte pas d'indemnité de repas car c'est mon petit fils, je l'invite.... (je sais que certaines vont dire qu'on n'a pas le droit, mais qu'on me le prouve).  Et au pire la maman rentre manger le midi chez elle, je peux très bien dire qu'elle vient récupérer son fils le midi pour manger avec lui.
Je compte le minimum légal pour les indemnités d'entretien.
On arrive par exemple sur Octobre à 371,07 + 40 euros d'IE = 411,07 euros.
Là 2 solutions : soit votre fils vous verse 411,07 euros et il en est pour 96,83 euros de sa poche (ce qui reconnaissons-le n'est pas cher, surtout qu'il aura 50% en crédit d'impôt donc ça lui revient à 48 euros réellement).
Soit vous lui rendez par chèque ou en liquide 96 euros (disons 100) mais il se fait de l'argent sur votre salaire en crédit d'impôt.

Année complète : sur le principe vous devez déduire les CP non acquis la première année donc vous aurez des salaires inférieurs au CMG. Dommage.
Année incomplète ; En juin le salaire est plus élevé mais idem, je rends la valeur des CP à ma belle-fille.


----------



## petitefleur (25 Octobre 2022)

merci pour ces réponse oui j'avais pensé aussi pour le minimum pour les indemnités entretien ainsi que les repas, car c'est pas évident mais vous êtes partie sur une année complète je pense et la première année vous avez  fait comment pour les congés du coup


----------



## Nanou91 (25 Octobre 2022)

@petitefleur 
Non je suis partie sur une année incomplète.
Et quand en Juin le salaire est augmenté des CP, je rembourse les CP à ma belle-fille.


----------



## petitefleur (25 Octobre 2022)

d'accord merci  ca m'éclair un peu plus reste à voir si c'est mieux de faire sur une année incomplète mais  en juin il y a les congés et on déclare cette somme aux impôts  ou en année complète en sachant la première année ont doit déduire les congés non acquis mais après on fait un peu ce qu'on veut...  on est peut-être  pas obliger de les déduire ( je sais pas)


----------

